# hayfever



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my dd's hayfever is terrible this year - she has antihistamine tablets which usually do the trick - Loratadina

the past day or so she is absolutely streaming though & her eyes are so puffy she can't see out of them

can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

It's ridiculous up here as well! The pharmacist gave me the Spanish version of Reactine (think it has the same name) and it worked well. However, I haven't been as bad as your poor daughter.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

My husband is the same!! Must be something in Javea...
I got my mum to bring over some Boots one a day and some Piriton syrup from the UK which seems to be helping - not much help for you though sorry.
I have used Chemist Direct (I think its .co.uk) to ship english meds before but the deliv. charge is quite steep so you need a reasonable size order to make it worthwhile. 
Sorry I cant be of more immediate help! Hope she feels better soon.
Rachel.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Same down here too, OH is suffering badly and so are most of our friends (I'm lucky and don't suffer!). OH has just come back from the chemist asking for something kickass and they've given her Ebastina Teva - will let you know how she gets on!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Same down here too, OH is suffering badly and so are most of our friends (I'm lucky and don't suffer!). OH has just come back from the chemist asking for something kickass and they've given her Ebastina Teva - will let you know how she gets on!


we'll be going down to the pharmacist later

is that a spray or tablets Andy?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Tablets


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> It's ridiculous up here as well! The pharmacist gave me the Spanish version of Reactine (think it has the same name) and it worked well. However, I haven't been as bad as your poor daughter.


I'll ask about that, too

thanks


----------



## eloiseb (May 25, 2010)

My hubby terrible with it here in moraira too. He was given Estrec tablets by pharmacist (I may have mis-spelt) but they don't seem to be having any effect. If anyone finds a good cure, let us know!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Tablets


I wonder if they're stronger than what she's been taking

I'm thinking of asking for a spray she can use in addition to the tablets

she gets bad in the last 3 weeks of school every year - but at least she's nearly finished all her exams for this year


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I have been really badly affected this year too and I never used to get it till I came to Spain. Mind you, I was living in London near the North Circular before, so maybe the pollution cancelled it out! I have also been taking antihistimines called Azomyr - they have helped as I am not nearly as bad as I was but I still have it. If anyone finds something better, let me know please!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

sometimes washing your face and eyes in ice cold water alleviates the symptoms for a while


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> sometimes washing your face and eyes in ice cold water alleviates the symptoms for a while


yes it does - but not for long


dd1 now has Cetrizina tablets & Alegofal eyedrops

the tablets are antihistamines & the drops are just to stop the itching symptoms


we'll see how she gets on


----------

